# P.metallica / GOOTY ORNAMENTAL



## izan (May 28, 2007)

*A few pics from last year . . . .*























































" Do you want it. Do you want it sir ? ? " . . . . . " Suits you sir ? "


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Lush Spider and wow...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice mate


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Gorgeous spidar : victory:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Stunning :no1:

"All doe eyed Sir?...ooohh, suits you"...lol


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh my lord.. :flrt:


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

I Want


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

stunning spider..... totally.... my mate has just brought 2, a spiderling and a grown on. bloody expensive though.... but worth it


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

want :flrt: i've only ever seen adults of these for sale, where do u get slings?


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Absolutley stunning!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! Bit pricey for me I think but you never know where I may find a bargain!


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I do NEED to get one of these i think...better keep my eye out for one :flrt:

Fair play you have some lovely spids!!


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn i wanna get me one of those!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> I do NEED to get one of these i think...better keep my eye out for one :flrt:
> 
> Fair play you have some lovely spids!!


I know where you can get them......but there £350. :lol2:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> I know where you can get them......but there £350. :lol2:


What age/size is that for? Bit out of my price range then HAHA maybe ill just stick to looking at pictures of them.


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Stunning......I'd love one of these but a bit too pricey for my liking


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> What age/size is that for? Bit out of my price range then HAHA maybe ill just stick to looking at pictures of them.


Adults. I reckon slings go for £50.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Thespidershop has slings for £45


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Becky said:


> Thespidershop has slings for £45


christ thats a lil bit better than when i bought my load years [email protected] £90 each, and that was a cheap price at the time, they where being sold in shops for £120 then,. lol


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Becky said:


> Thespidershop has slings for £45


Ordered :mf_dribble:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

A lot more are being bred now Cam, prices will keep going down now.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Becky said:


> A lot more are being bred now Cam, prices will keep going down now.


dur :lol2: jk


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> Ordered :mf_dribble:


You S.O.B. :lol2:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> You S.O.B. :lol2:


:lol2: ordered a metallica and a p.murinus. Arrive next week (no one in to sign for this week) YIPPPEEEEE.

Think im a bit like Izan...im sure i read on one of his posts all the spids hes bought has been because of pictures hes seen of them. Here i am doing exaclty the same...this really is the lot mind, *NO MORE!!*


...except maybe a GBB :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a GBB already and its great. :whistling2:

Also have a t.blondi arriving tomorrow.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> I have a GBB already and its great. :whistling2:
> 
> Also have a t.blondi arriving tomorrow.


GBB are lovely, nice colours and do some cracking webs!!

Recently got my blondi but its barricaded itself into its pot so aint seen it since i unpacked it HAHA guessing at a moult so got my fingers crossed all goes well.

I really aint got enough room for too many mind so trying to get just a select few...managed to get some of my fav's so far, just really the GBB left now :2thumb:


----------



## SBP's (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice gooty.

I love mine and plan on getting a few more. :whistling2:


----------

